# Trivia 3/2



## luckytrim (Mar 2, 2019)

trivia 3/2
DID YOU KNOW...
Due to the amount of mercury in Lake Michigan, more than 40%  of fish don’t
survive their first year.

1. On which 1970's Sitcom did we find Dr. Jerry Robinson, an  orthodontist?
2. What is another common name for the board game  checkers?
3. What's the hardest wood grown in North America  ?
4. Teal is a color between which other two?
5. What is the full name of the Canadian retailer now known  simply as 'The 
Bay'?
6. What is a "bouncing betty?"
7. What does the Latin expression "alea iacta est" mean in  English?
  a. - Seize the Day
  b. - For Best Results
  c. - For This Purpose
  d. - The Die is Cast
8. Strange Words are These...
Cruciverbalist - A person who constructs _________   _______

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Of the five men who famously raised the Flag on Iwo Jima,  three died in the
ensuing battle.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Bob Newhart Show
2.  Draughts
3. Hickory
4. Blue and Green
5. Hudson's Bay Company
6. An Explosive Device
7. - d
8. Crossword Puzzles


TRUTH !!
Most Americans assume the flag raising marked the end of the  battle. In
reality, the flag was raised on February 23, the fifth day of  the invasion.
Heavy fighting continued for more than a month after that flag  was raised.
Before the battle ended, Mike Strank, Franklin Sousley and  Harlon Block were
killed in combat.


----------

